# Alternative setup method for HR44 & whole home DVR



## aricm (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks in advance for any input/expertise. I've seen so many discussions and want to ask a point blank question. Recently switched to an HR44, 3 mini clients, HR24DVR, & HR24. The installer also installed a powered BBDeca at the router, which ties into the coax network. My questions are thus, in order to have whole home DVR and a wired connection to my home network is the BBDeca needed? Can an ethernet line from the router plug straight into the HR44? I ask b/c all worked well for a whopping 48hrs before generating problems related to accessing my home network for mainly music (I utilize Mezzmo as media software). If I click on "my music" on the HR24s I simply get "unable to access media". The HR44 crashes the whole system, it freezes and all clients go offline, stating "trying to find server". I must reset in order to get them back up. I'm wondering if the powered BBDeca is not causing some problems. On the home network side all looks good, everything has it's own IP address, no conflicts, have shut off the firewall (Norton) and still have the same outcome. So can that item be removed and simply plug into the HR44 for a wired connection? *The caveat is I do not want to use wireless* as the HR44 is too far away and in the basement, it does however have access to ethernet straight to router/modem.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Only the Genies can be connected to your LAN/Router by their Ethernet jack and bridge the rest of your DirecTV Whole Home to the Internet.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Just never plug in the genie and a bbdeca. One or the other only. Really the bbdeca should work perfectly and the same as plugging directly into the genie.

May be some other issue.


----------



## sweep49 (Jul 15, 2008)

BBdeca works fine with my whole home network including HR44, so it should work for you too. Let us know how you resolve it.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Clarifying, I suspect he means is do not plug a Cat5 cable into the HR44 and use a BBDECA at the same time.
One or the other is OK.

And adding, if using a BBDECA do not use the HR44 wireless either.

In summary you want one and only one internet connection to the DECA/MOCA network.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

aricm said:


> Thanks in advance for any input/expertise. I've seen so many discussions and want to ask a point blank question. Recently switched to an HR44, 3 mini clients, HR24DVR, & HR24. The installer also installed a powered BBDeca at the router, which ties into the coax network. My questions are thus, in order to have whole home DVR and a wired connection to my home network is the BBDeca needed? Can an ethernet line from the router plug straight into the HR44?


Yes! Remove the BBDeca [which I bet is really a CCK- Cinema Connection Kit is what can be used to insert internet into Whole House] and plug the ethernet cable into the '44. If you're not shortly getting internet capabilities at all units, go through Network settings on the ones lacking it. No need to change anything, except make sure wireless is off on the '44. Keep the CCK for back up, but not powered.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

If you are still having issues after using Ethernet straight to the HR44, I would recommend setting up DHCP Reservations for your receivers. That usually has a way of getting things to work again.

- Merg


----------



## aricm (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the input. I decided I'd give the setup one last tweak in hopes of discovering the problem, alas after removing the powered BBDECA and using Ethernet from Genie to router/modem direct I still have the same issue. Makes no sense to me, accessing Mezzmo media share software on my home network works fine for my AVR, Blu-ray, Samsung TV, but I try to access music (sure it's 72GB library) it freezes up the HR44 and all the mini clients. Then I must reset the HR44. Furthermore, once the HR44 crashes then both HR24s no longer can access. So back to the drawing board.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah the CCK/BBDECA allows your stand alone receivers internet access regardless of the state of the HMC which is a compelling reason to retain it in my way of thinking.

Wasn't there some discoverey about the router's UPnP settings recently to help this folks?

Don "my Frankenstein switched network and DECA Whole Home infrastructure has always been stone reliable" Bolton



aricm said:


> Thanks everyone for the input. I decided I'd give the setup one last tweak in hopes of discovering the problem, alas after removing the powered BBDECA and using Ethernet from Genie to router/modem direct I still have the same issue. Makes no sense to me, accessing Mezzmo media share software on my home network works fine for my AVR, Blu-ray, Samsung TV, but I try to access music (sure it's 72GB library) it freezes up the HR44 and all the mini clients. Then I must reset the HR44. Furthermore, once the HR44 crashes then both HR24s no longer can access. So back to the drawing board.


----------

